# what is preclamcia?



## Mrs-N

what is preclamcia? 
what are the symtoms? 
can you get it in early pregnancy?


----------



## clb1982

Hi there

I just wanted to add a reply as you dont have one yet.

I have know idea what it is or what the symptoms are but i would suggest searching it on google and gathering the info from a trusted website like NHS or bupa.

Good luck


----------



## clb1982

Just found this info for you .....

What is Preeclampsia?

Preeclampsia is a disorder that occurs only during pregnancy and the postpartum period and affects both the mother and the unborn baby. Affecting at least 5-8% of all pregnancies, it is a rapidly progressive condition characterized by high blood pressure and the presence of protein in the urine. Swelling, sudden weight gain, headaches and changes in vision are important symptoms; however, some women with rapidly advancing disease report few symptoms.

Typically, preeclampsia occurs after 20 weeks gestation (in the late 2nd or 3rd trimesters or middle to late pregnancy), though it can occur earlier. Proper prenatal care is essential to diagnose and manage preeclampsia. Preeclampsia, Pregnancy Induced Hypertension (PIH) and toxemia are closely related conditions. HELLP Syndrome and eclampsia are other manifestations of the same syndrome. It is important to note that research shows that more women die from preeclampsia than eclampsia and one is not necessarily more serious than the other.

Preeclampsia and other hypertensive disorders of pregnancy are a leading global cause of maternal and infant illness and death. By conservative estimates, these disorders are responsible for 76,000 deaths each year.

Hop it helps x


----------



## Mrs-N

thank you, i hope i havnt got it. 
ive been suffering from headaches and sore eyes but im hoping its just sinuses. the headaches i keep getting are a throbbing in my head like i have a cold coming. 

when i saw midwife 2 weeks ago my blood pressure was low.


----------



## alloyd519

Symptoms can be blurred vision or seeing spots, abdominal pain, headaches and such. But I think it's more common towards the middle or later on in pregnancy


----------



## Mrs-N

thank you. 
im only having headaches so i think im just worrying too much. 
thanks x x


----------



## clb1982

Please try to not fear the worst. i know thats hard as we all are guilty of it.

If you have any concerns try discussing them with your gp or midwife.

tbh headaches are quite normal, especially if your not getting much sleep.

Try to relax and take care x


----------



## Vickie

My OB told me that headaches are quite common at this stage. She also told me that if it gets too bad I could take tylenol (as long as you don't take it every day every 4 hours--just once in a while) there are no problems. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------

